# Comments on Oz/USA free trade agreement



## Jett_Star (7 August 2004)

My comment....there is no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Jett_Star (8 August 2004)

I think that the mega wealthy drug companies are trying to use very under handed tatics to worm their way in here, with the full backing of the Bush administration.

Just look at the US, the average person can't afford the 'prescribed' or 'brand names' so they get the 'less expensive' substitute.  

Danger is that a lot of these "less expensive" drugs don't contain the same amount of actve ingredients or have a different chemical composition.

Just think how big the market is for these drug companies over there (peddling their inferior products)... we are talking millions and millions.

Most of these mega wealthy drug companies make both the prescribed and less expensive drugs so they can't lose.

Currently in Australia this is not so, the less expensive brands are just that, there is no messing around with the ingredients.


----------

